# Not sure if I would enjoy conventions



## Faexie (Jan 23, 2019)

Conventions seem a lot of fun, but I'm worried about some things potentially ruining the experience for me...

I'm fairly sensitive to stimuli, especially sound. The sound of crowds talking literally drains me of my energy after a while.

I could put on earplugs or cover the noise up with some music through earbuds if it's not too loud, but that way I won't be able to talk to anyone...

Is there any ways for people with these sensitivities to enjoy a con?

Are there quieter spaces where I could take a break for example? Places I should avoid (asides from the obvious rave)?


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 23, 2019)

Volunteering is better for me, as I have some of the same issues. If you're at your own table/etc then you can take breaks in the staff-only areas. Then again, my sensitivity to crowds is more of a "fine, then suddenly awful, then fine again after a break" kind of deal


----------



## Faexie (Jan 23, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Volunteering is better for me, as I have some of the same issues. If you're at your own table/etc then you can take breaks in the staff-only areas. Then again, my sensitivity to crowds is more of a "fine, then suddenly awful, then fine again after a break" kind of deal


Volunteering would be nice. Do you think I could strike a deal and be able to get into the staff only areas even when I'm not working?


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 23, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Volunteering would be nice. Do you think I could strike a deal and be able to get into the staff only areas even when I'm not working?


That would be up to the staff and, as I've learned, every con has an extremely different group of people behind it


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 23, 2019)

I also feel that a convention may be a bit much as I too can get a bit overwhelmed in crowds. 

Having something to do can help with focusing on a task. So volunteering may well be a way. 

If there is a con near to you maybe going as a day attendee the first time may be a way to see how it goes for you before taking the plunge and attending a full con.


----------



## Faexie (Jan 23, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> I also feel that a convention may be a bit much as I too can get a bit overwhelmed in crowds.
> 
> Having something to do can help with focusing on a task. So volunteering may well be a way.
> 
> If there is a con near to you maybe going as a day attendee the first time may be a way to see how it goes for you before taking the plunge and attending a full con.


Not lucky enough to have a con, or even a meet, nearby... :/


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 23, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Not lucky enough to have a con, or even a meet, nearby... :/



You could also consider ways of pacing yourself to help from getting overwhelmed. Popping back to the hotel room for a little break. Move between different parts of the con. 

You did not mention if you would be going with others you know. If you are maybe you could pop out with them to a local restaurant for food as a break. 

Also you will most lightly be somewhere you have never been before so you may want to fit in some local attractions.

I volunteer at a regular meet. The winter party I did get a bit overwhelmed but had fun anyway.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 24, 2019)

I have been to about 70 cons and run one.  Yes, there are many ways to enjoy a con without the crowds.  First of all, choose a smaller convention.  You can volunteer for something like registration or con suite (if the con has one where they serve snacks).  You can go to panels, which generally are smaller groups of people.  The artist alley and dealer den can be relatively crowd free at times.  Avoid the opening/closing ceremonies, dances, and variety show.  I don't know where you live, so I couldn't recommend a nearby con for you.


----------



## Alex C. (Feb 16, 2019)

I like crowded places specially when i dont know anyone there, it actually makes me feel safe and calm.
 You could go with friends. Also, if you are near the walls or the entrance there will be less noise.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 21, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Conventions seem a lot of fun, but I'm worried about some things potentially ruining the experience for me...
> 
> I'm fairly sensitive to stimuli, especially sound. The sound of crowds talking literally drains me of my energy after a while.
> 
> ...




Just leave any area that gets too loud!

Take a break in your room, or head outside for some air, or to go eat something!

Try to visit the artist alley and dealer's den either first thing in the morning, during lunch hour, at the end of the day, or on Friday and Sunday! 

And, I myself sometimes get horrible migraines in loud areas, so I make sure to have something for them at the ready!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Conventions seem a lot of fun, but I'm worried about some things potentially ruining the experience for me...
> 
> I'm fairly sensitive to stimuli, especially sound. The sound of crowds talking literally drains me of my energy after a while.
> 
> ...


There haven't been earplugs that are able to block out 100% of the sound. Usually the most earplugs do is to muffle things down so you only perceive 30-40 decibel (depending on the quality of the earplugs).
What I'm saying with that is that you can just consider to attend a con with earplugs of varying quality and see what's best for you. You can still talk to people, simply because even the best earplugs can't make your surroundings mute but merely reduce their loudness. Maybe even buy worse ones, so you hear more but not too much to start bothering you.


----------

